# Security



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am having security gates installed on all outside doors.. I have had the quotes which I am happy about.. just had a phone call asking me if he can come tonight and fit, some time after 11pm... or tomorrow morning at 9am...

Seems security gates is a thriving business the chap says there is not enough hours in the day for him,



p.s tomorrow morning is my choice


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am having security gates installed on all outside doors.. I have had the quotes which I am happy about.. just had a phone call asking me if he can come tonight and fit, some time after 11pm... or tomorrow morning at 9am...
> 
> Seems security gates is a thriving business the chap says there is not enough hours in the day for him,
> 
> ...


Lol...do Egyptians know there is such an hour as 9am...especially in Cairo.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Maiden if you booked them for around 9am, they'll probably turn up at 11pm anyway, so no big deal!
I find it sad that Egypt has turned into the kind of place where people need security gates....it never used to be!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Maiden if you booked them for around 9am, they'll probably turn up at 11pm anyway, so no big deal!
> I find it sad that Egypt has turned into the kind of place where people need security gates....it never used to be!!




lol they didnt turn up at all... they may come Saturday

I also went to buy my flight ticket, no car so I had to use a taxi, got to Iberia only to find they had moved... they are closed Friday Sat so have to do that Sunday, just hope I have my car back


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am also trying to get security for my cats... I am going to take a photo of my pigs ear when they have finally finished... I have given up wanting it look nice as there is no way it is going to happen the only good thing is the cats cant jump off the terrace


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

If I were you I would change the lock barrel of your new security gates as soon as they are installed.
You can buy the lock separately.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> If I were you I would change the lock barrel of your new security gates as soon as they are installed.
> You can buy the lock separately.





I am not going to bother. 

When I lived in the U.K we had a burglar alarm, electric gates and cameras.. the security guy who installed it told us.. nothing will stop people who really want to get in all you can do is not make it easy for them.. I live in a building that is locked up at night with security gates and door and 24/7 security.. this is just an added precaution to make my boss feel good.


----------

